# Cant figure out how to port forward



## mic81784 (Aug 19, 2017)

I use utorrent as my bittorrent client. I have had no issues seeding before. I recently bought a Google Wifi mesh router system. I use an Arris router from Time Warner that connects to the Google Wifi. I can download ok, but can't upload. I'm assuming I just need to forward my port. I can seem to find any clear directions on how to do this with my setup. 

Do I need to forward both the Arris modem and Google Wifi router? Just Google Wifi? Anyone have any links to easy to follow port forward directions? Or can just explain easily? Thanks for any help.


----------



## mic81784 (Aug 19, 2017)

Forgot to post my trace route, should anyone need it. 

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.15063]
(c) 2017 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\mic81>tracert

Usage: tracert [-d] [-h maximum_hops] [-j host-list] [-w timeout]
[-R] [-S srcaddr] [-4] [-6] target_name

Options:
-d Do not resolve addresses to hostnames.
-h maximum_hops Maximum number of hops to search for target.
-j host-list Loose source route along host-list (IPv4-only).
-w timeout Wait timeout milliseconds for each reply.
-R Trace round-trip path (IPv6-only).
-S srcaddr Source address to use (IPv6-only).
-4 Force using IPv4.
-6 Force using IPv6.

C:\Users\mic81>tracert google.com

Tracing route to google.com [172.217.9.46]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms testwifi.here [192.168.86.1]
2 25 ms 3 ms 2 ms 192.168.0.1
3 12 ms 10 ms 14 ms 142.254.157.173
4 * 31 ms 29 ms po62.elyrohta02h.midwest.rr.com [24.164.114.93]
5 24 ms 16 ms 23 ms 24.33.100.150
6 18 ms 21 ms 21 ms be12.pltsohae01r.midwest.rr.com [65.29.1.89]
7 46 ms 50 ms * be25.clmkohpe01r.midwest.rr.com [65.29.1.28]
8 37 ms 37 ms 38 ms bu-ether15.chctilwc00w-bcr00.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.68]
9 45 ms 38 ms 32 ms bu-ether11.chcgildt87w-bcr00.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.20]
10 36 ms 30 ms 29 ms 0.ae0.pr1.chi10.tbone.rr.com [107.14.17.192]
11 49 ms 41 ms 37 ms ix-ae-27-0.tcore2.CT8-Chicago.as6453.net [64.86.79.97]
12 43 ms 31 ms 35 ms if-ae-22-2.tcore1.CT8-Chicago.as6453.net [64.86.79.2]
13 37 ms 30 ms 34 ms 72.14.220.158
14 39 ms 31 ms 32 ms 108.170.243.193
15 42 ms 39 ms 37 ms 72.14.239.113
16 30 ms * 44 ms ord38s08-in-f14.1e100.net [172.217.9.46]

Trace complete.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Before we could offer help, we need to know, what is your main reason for using a bittorrent client?

What kind of content would you be downloading, and where from?


----------



## mic81784 (Aug 19, 2017)

Linux iso's mainly.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

You don't forward ports for uploads. You do it for downloads as in access to a web server or game server.

"1 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms testwifi.here [192.168.86.1]
2 25 ms 3 ms 2 ms 192.168.0.1"

You are double natted. To port forward you need to forward the port in the 192.168.86.1 router to the wan port ip address of the 2nd router. Then in the second router you forward the same port [or ports] to your hosting client [PC]


----------



## mic81784 (Aug 19, 2017)

Forgive me if this is clear, but the instructions you have in the last paragraph fix my double nat issue? Or forwards my ports?


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

To change from double nat you would need to do this
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/654800/networking/

solution I gave you only concerned how to port forward in multiple routers like in your present setup


----------

